# will this work?



## predator hunter

My grandpa said a buddy of his used to get like a shark hook. Put a chicken on it and hang it from a tree. the coyote comes and jumps up for the chicken and ends up hooking his self. just curious if anyones ever done this.


----------



## weasle414

Doesn't sound too realistic. I guess it could be done, but my concern would be having the coyote hook himself but just rip his jaw off or end up with a huge hole in him and run off and die in his den.


----------



## 280IM

I have never heard of it but that doesn't mean it hasn't been done. Through the years there have been some strange things done.


----------



## carp_killer

i did it a few times when i first heard about it in the 602 and caught a few but does alot of damage to the hide and it was hard to get them to jump up there to grab it i wont do it again


----------



## Mongojoe

I have seen a very similar method of this used on a few occasions, back many years ago... However, today I don't believe that this method is legal anywhere, and could very well result in your being fined, looseing your trapping and/or hunting license, and possibly even jailed... And besides, it is really unnecessary ... footholds, bodygrippers, and snares, useing more "modern" methods, will produce much more fur for the trapper that knows what he or she is doing.


----------



## smitty223

:eyeroll:


----------



## carp_killer

i am 100% sure that this is illegal now but like said before why do this when you have access to better for efficent ways of catching them


----------



## 280IM

I know it is illegall in MO. Besides it would be hard to find a chicken to use.
If you can get older trapping publications there was a lot of methods used to trap that are now illegal, trapping then was used to put food on the table and pay bills. I started trapping as a way to get extra money.


----------



## carp_killer

i no what you mean 280im


----------



## LAtrapper

I have a book full of "survival" type traps that are invented for moments notice or "emergency" situations (for lack of a better word). many of these are cruel and are most definately illegal. I know you were probably just wondering if this would work but my advice to you is to never try it. A coyote isnt a shark.


----------



## predator hunter

yea it was just an idea. I thought Id ask. I wasnt wanting to catch a house dog or anything so I didnt do it.


----------



## maanjus11

trapping like that would just give more fighting power to the fu#$ing hippie animal rights activists!


----------



## LAtrapper

calm yourself, he just said he didnt plan on trying it.


----------



## 280IM

maanjus The guy just asked if it would work,You don't have to worry about hippy animal rights actives in your state of Minn, you don't let out of state trappers in so more than likely not going to let any of those NR hippy animal right actives in Minn.


----------



## maanjus11

Ha! yeah, I understand. I was just saying... But believe me, there are a lot of animal rights activists here.

good luck trapping.


----------



## maanjus11

also, I didin't know MN didn't allow NR to trap. That's screwed up.


----------



## 280IM

SD has no NR trapping either at one time Wi. didn't either
Now with sd,minn.wi, along with the states that have outlawed trapping CO.,AZ.,CA. and WA. That is 7 states I can't trap in


----------



## ND trapper

I heard that S.D. was looking at opening their season to NR's. Not sure if it passed though.


----------



## predator hunter

May I ask what nrs are?


----------



## 280IM

Non-Resident


----------



## Brad.T

I have read of this method in the old days being used back when the only good coyote or wolf was a dead one. There is a lot of methods that were used before we were educated that just don't make sense anymore. But to answer the question yes it has been used in the past


----------



## Plainsman

I am really disappointed that we lost my grandfathers trap gun when we moved from the farm. It was made of brass, and you screwed the back end off to load a 22 long rifle. A stake about 18 inches long was pushed into the ground to hold it and it would swivel on that stake. The trigger had a long hook attached to it, and was fired by pulling it forward. The barrel was about six inches long, and the hook was about 12 inches long. A screw on the bottom would raise and lower the hook to shoot a small, or large animal in the head. A peace of meat was added to the hook, and if an animal walked around the trap gun, it would swivel with his movement. As soon as he pulled on the meat, the trap gun would shoot him in the head.
I remember reaching up under this gun to pull the trigger forward. I tied it to a wooden post and shot it a couple times when I was about five or six years old. I wish I still had it, it would make a good conversation piece.


----------



## Trapper62

280, I think your state count should be 6 as I believe Wisconsin did open to trapping nrs , but not for thier draw speices.


----------



## 280IM

I know Wis. was working on getting something passed the last time I bought some ADC supplies from a vender in Wis. Sd still doesn't and I don't think MInn ever will.


----------



## TrapperKD

Plainsman said:


> I am really disappointed that we lost my grandfathers trap gun when we moved from the farm. It was made of brass, and you screwed the back end off to load a 22 long rifle. A stake about 18 inches long was pushed into the ground to hold it and it would swivel on that stake. The trigger had a long hook attached to it, and was fired by pulling it forward. The barrel was about six inches long, and the hook was about 12 inches long. A screw on the bottom would raise and lower the hook to shoot a small, or large animal in the head. A peace of meat was added to the hook, and if an animal walked around the trap gun, it would swivel with his movement. As soon as he pulled on the meat, the trap gun would shoot him in the head.
> I remember reaching up under this gun to pull the trigger forward. I tied it to a wooden post and shot it a couple times when I was about five or six years old. I wish I still had it, it would make a good conversation piece.


Those things were pretty dangerous. Just imagine the neighbor kid walking up and messing around with it. BOOM! Not good. Just like shark hook method. Non-selective and inhumane, among other things...


----------



## 280IM

TrapperKD , Plainsman said it was a good conversation piece, He said nothing about useing it. It was his Grandfathers. Nobody said anything about using the shark hook, He asked if anyone had heard of it nothing more. Nobody is being inhuman or anythig like that.


----------



## M*F

...And I think trapperkd was just stating how dangerous they were.


----------



## carp_killer

ya and i agree with him that its dangerous


----------



## 280IM

This device it not that old.I have seen it used with a miature cannon and a shotgun shell. When properly set up inside of a dirt trench or tunnel to keep the charge contained works very well. Humain yes istance death,Dangerous yes, The only place I have ever seen them used was in remote places to target one animal that has been a problem. Better way of doing things yes.


----------



## TrapperKD

M*F said:


> ...And I think trapperkd was just stating how dangerous they were.


Thanks for the support. You are correct sir.


----------



## 280IM

Thanks for pointing out this type of trapping was or is dangerous, I am sure most of us didn't realize that. :eyeroll:


----------



## ND trapper

I think someone needs a hug. :lol:


----------



## squirrel sniper101

lol meeeeeee :lol:


----------



## Snowshark

People have forgotten many of the things used in the past that were either extremelly dangerous or downright nasty. Like Cyinide guns, fish hooks, trip guns, poisons, coating a razor with lard and sticking in a log and when an animal would lick the fat off it would slit its toungue and bleed to death. All are outlawed and for good reasons today. 
I remember my grandfather talking about actually using some of these methods in the 20's. He even said that once he tried them he would never use them again.


----------

